# going to SJ finals ...by river?



## footballerswife (26 July 2012)

first of all have to say what a great idea to give the games its own forum. i cannot wait, said to my husband tonite, from tomorrow i will have a reason to come in and watch the tellie! now, travelling to greenwich? if i ever go anywhere in the UK i like to drive, my ideal is to leave a venue/theatre/restaurant walk round the corner, kerchung and in the car. obvs not going to happen this time. we are lucky in some ways as our train comes into stratford so great for the olympic park but not really any help for greenwich. my husband has flatly refused to consider the cable car as part of the journey - even before it broke down - but i quite fancy the clippers on the thames? i would be grateful for any advice and especially experience once the events start! x


----------



## tiggs (26 July 2012)

I think you can catch the DLR from Stratford to Greenwich. I think most Thames Clippers services are sold out and not sure how you would access them from Stratford, they mainly run from Waterloo.


----------



## firm (26 July 2012)

I just booked a boat trip here for the day of the SJ team finals.   http://www.citycruisesgamestravel.co.uk/WebSys.aspx 

http://www.citycruises.com/city-cruises-experiences-special-events-2012-games-river-tour.aspx

The river routes are on here http://www.london2012.com/mm/Docume...5/69/95/2012Gamesriverservicesmap_Neutral.pdf


----------



## Joeyjojo (26 July 2012)

I second the advice to get the DLR from Stratford - I'd think it would be the easiest/quickest way to get to Greenwich. 

If you got the clipper you'd need to get from Stratford to a place on the Thames where the clipper picks up, not sure that would be very easy.


----------



## Bedlam (26 July 2012)

I have to say that I don't know if it's sold out for next week, but I went to Greenwich on Monday to do some work at the equestrian venue and I really enjoyed my public transport adventure! I took the river bus from Tower Pier - a few minutes walk from Tower Hill tube. It was fantastic! Got a great pic of the Olympic rings on Tower Bridge from the pier, the boat was incredibly fast and Greenwich Pier is only a few minutes walk from the spectators entrance. Much more fun than DLR. Plan some time in to allow for tourists queuing and just enjoy the whole experience of getting there as well as being there!


----------



## footballerswife (27 July 2012)

thanks for the replies - DLR does look the sensible option maybe we will try to get the clipper on the way home. it does sound a fun way to travel x


----------



## footballerswife (27 July 2012)

firm said:



			I just booked a boat trip here for the day of the SJ team finals.   http://www.citycruisesgamestravel.co.uk/WebSys.aspx 

http://www.citycruises.com/city-cruises-experiences-special-events-2012-games-river-tour.aspx

The river routes are on here http://www.london2012.com/mm/Docume...5/69/95/2012Gamesriverservicesmap_Neutral.pdf

Click to expand...

very helpful firm, now looks a possibility, what a great way to arrive, thanks for taking the trouble x


----------

